# my savannah monitor



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

finally got around to taking a few pics . . . what do you think?










hanging out on the couch . . .


















cool tongue









last one for now









~Will.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good man.. Is he pretty tame?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

he's only hissed at me once, and that was after he ran under the coffee table after jumping about 3 feet to the carpet. but thats about it, i try to handle him, or atleast have him out of the cage and around me for about 1-2 hours each night.

~Will.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He looks great. How big is he?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol that last pic is cute, how big those get anyway?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

he's under a foot and a half now, but man is this guy strong. i've heard that they get anywhere from 3.5 feet up to 6 feet . . . i'm hoping for just around 5.

~Will.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

great markings if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for him i would love to get one right now i have an iguana that is about 3 feet long. lizerds are sweet man keep the pics coming


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i paid a little much for him as far as prices on kingsnake go (I got this guy at my LPS), but he's worth every penny of 100 bucks to me. heres one more pic gor ya.

~Will.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im in love


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

100 bucks thats not bad at all. man i will have to get one. thats so sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He looks pretty chill.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very cool :nod: I wish I could keep one myself


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i had one that was 3 feet long :smile: at that size i just let him walk the house and gave him a heated bed







in the summer i put him on a rope in the back yard to walk around and get some sun







he was just 4" wen i got him then one day he was dead in his bed


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

welp . . . i went to pick mitch up out of his cage to spent some time with him this past saturday night, and all of a sudden he puked up this green slime crap into his water dish. I figured I would just let him alone as I would probabally be taking him to the vet in the morning. morning rolls around, and there he is . . . on his back, lifeless.

this guy never ate anything aside from a few crickets while I had him (for all of a week). my LFS either sold me a sick monitor, or fed him a bad mouse before i picked him up. whatever the case, i went down yesterday with mitch and they gave me the last savannah they had. he's about 5" smaller that the one i had picked out, and alot snappier too. i havent even gotten to really handle this guy yet, but he is eating.

long story short . . .







-Mitch










~Will.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats whack.... a good monitor gone to waste :sad:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn that suck man. Sorry to hear it


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

damn i was looking forward to future pics









sorry for the loss


----------

